# Dovecot - personal mail_location= for a single user in password file



## Dmitry D (Aug 8, 2018)

Hello,

I'm using dovecot 2.3.2 IMAP server.
I can not understand how to make separate settings of mail storage for a specific user (mail_location=)? 
Can I use /etc/master.password for this settings?

Thank you!


----------



## SirDice (Aug 8, 2018)

https://wiki.dovecot.org/MailLocation


----------

